# Outdoor wall maze/Roof thoughts



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok so last year we did our 20 x 20 wall walk through type maze, I did a make shift 30x30 tarp with a slant and a few pushed up 2x4 with foam on top push up big top tent type deal that kept rain out and all props protected etc. I am thinking of doing a hoop half circle greenhouse type system this year, or possibly just using pvc as rafters with the front being much higher sloped to the back.

Are there any others out there who do an outside walk through with a makeshift roofing system to protect everything? This is how I am able to start sooner vs late, and also test things, put them in etc...


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I have never done a modular roof before but that is my plan this year. And likely just use a giant tarp over some slanted 2x4's


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

here's a pvc/tarp tunnel, might give you some ideas


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Canopies or tarps can be great assets, but keep in mind that those same canopies or tarps are giant "Sails" if you get any wind. So anchor them down well. 5 Gallon buckets filled with water and attached by bungee chords work well. They give you an easy access to water if you have a fire, and the bungee chords keep the support structure and canopy held down without the fight of having to try to tie knots that will stay in place to keep the guide lines taut. 
Ideally, your canopy would be fire resistant, and you would have extinguishers placed in strategic locations in and around the "maze".


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

Sometimes the local home depot (or whatever) has huuuge discounts if you buy a whole pallate of a material, I'm thinking like greenhouse corrugated siding or something. And by cheap I mean I got 30 2x4, 16 feet long, for 10 bucks.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok so here is what I got so far, just waiting for the snap crosses to come in to put in the front to back support sections then the plastic 6mil on top


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, looks as if you've got a lot of space to work with!


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

yeah got lots of backyard space, i could easily make like 4 or 5 20 x 20 zones


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Wind is definitely going to be your enemy. I would suggest tying the tarp to the pvc with some of the stretchy bungie balls. You find them on ebay cheap and they work great, usually 100 for less than 20 shipped. If you don't have the grommets to put them through, just put a rock in the tarp on the edge and pull tight around it. 

Good luck with the tarp, or maybe thick black plastic.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Using snap clamps, specifically made for attaching plastic to pvc for building greenhouses etc. They also have metal super grip clamps you put over those and i got a bunch of those too.

http://www.circoinnovations.com/circo-direct/!/Snap-Clamp-ABS-4-inch-X-1-inch/p/56718160/category%3D15315060


----------

